# Sheffield ; Staff beaten and set alight



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

No gruesome pictures just an appeal to find the monsters who murdered this dog..

Dog burnt to death in Sheffield | Local | News - Peak FM


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

This is so upsetting, how can anyone do such a terrible thing to a poor defenceless animal, i cant bear to think about how the poor thing suffered
I hope they catch whoever did this, but it is happening more and more
I dont have a dog at the moment ,but i have in the past, 
I dont think dogs should be left wandering the streets,just because their owners cant be bothered to walk them
Of course that might not be the case here,but the punishment should fit the crime,and it never does
The dog could have been used for fighting,as a lot of staffies seem to be
My heart bleeds for thios little dog,and how it must have suffered,and yes ,whether human or animal its still murder


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I saw this earlier today. It's only a few streets away from me


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

This has just been on the news, the poor dog had its back legs broken and beaten until it lost a lot of blood,[shown,] i am in tears ,
The police say they are determined to find who did this,
Whoever did it i hope Karma hits them hard, in the worst way possible,
I want them to suffer as much as that poor dog


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

One of the worst things i have read im sat here feeling so numb with the thought of what this poor dog went through in its final hours seriously i wish i knew whos done this


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

saw it earlier it's only just down the road from me


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

pogo said:


> saw it earlier it's only just down the road from me


Its something you think only happens in other places seems un real when you know the area.shocking and so so sad.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

:frown5: no words I am just so devastated :frown5:

Sleep tight beautiful pooch x


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Two years ago this was my mums estate in a similar situation..

Vigil held for dog burnt alive (From Wandsworth Guardian)

Residents held vigils and set up a FB page with a reward but they never found the killers ..
The original owner was traced but said they had sold the dog on to an unknown man...
( preloved or gumtree ad)
I cried with shock when I saw it in the paper and it still haunts me..

Monsters who can do this should not be out on the streets , trouble is because they have murdered a dog they will get a slap on the wrist even if they are caught. 
Time the sentence matched the crime..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

dorrit said:


> Two years ago this was my mums estate in a similar situation..
> 
> Vigil held for dog burnt alive (From Wandsworth Guardian)
> 
> ...


OMFG im never going to get that image out my head poor poor poor dog i swear KARMA IN THE WORST FORM!!!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

How can humans be so cruel? Someone must know who did this, I hope they have to courage to tell. Shamfeul shameful people - so very sad, poor dog! 

Run free now baby, peace for you at last. xx


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I read about this yesterday and have not been able to stop thinking about it since. I wish there was a way to stop this sort of thing from happening. I hope the police catch up with this person/people and make an example of them. There are so many dogs out there that deserve to have love and care and unfortunately they will never know what that's like - it breaks my heart. 

A few weeks ago I was on a train and outside Abergele station I saw a young lad with a staffie that he had tied to the railings at the station while he went to meet someone off the train. When he went back to the dog it stood up and wagged its tail... and he kicked it... I swear that if the train hadn't have pulled off at that moment I'd have given him a piece of my mind and rightly or wrongly I'd have ran off with that little dog. If that's the treatment it gets in public what goes on at home behind closed doors? I dread to think


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont blame you, i would have done the same,if i saw someone kick a dog too
I wish there was a way to stop all this cruelty, i cant stop thinking about it either, and saw yet another incident in the news of a Rottweiller which was burnt alive in London
Is it drug fuelled? or just evil 
The people /person,and i think more than 1 person involved 
n who did thjis,want charging with murder,and putting away for good IMO
What a sad short life that little dog had, bless it
No one seems to have reported one missing,i wouldnt let any dog out without me being with it these days


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know the area personally, but to think that someone who did that is walking around in my home town....

Edit to add that I have just read on a local forum that the owners have been traced and name/s given to police. Let's hope whoever has done this has now been caught. 

RIP poor Staffy.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Horrific! they should do the same to the culprit..i would willingly strike the match

on the local radio station yesterday it was saying the owner had been traced.


.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Apparently this man was handed over to police after a "citizen's arrest" by local people

Quote from local paper

_Cops probing the horrific death of a dog that was tortured, tied to a tree and burnt to death in Sheffield, have arrested a man.

The horrific death of the Staffordshire bull terrier sent shockwaves across the city and yesterday the owner of the dog was traced by police.

It also emerged that the dog may have been snatched from a yard before being shockingly tortured, beaten with an iron bar and has its legs broken.

It was then tied to a tree close to allotments near Manor Laith Road, Skye Edge, and burned alive. Its charred body was discovered by a passer by who was left traumatised by the discovery.

Today police have revealed that a man has been arrested. It is believed local people provided information to detectives following an incident of street justice.

It is understood the arrested man , aged 28, may have been injured prior to his arrest following a confrontation with a group of local people outraged by the horrific incident.

A spokesman said: Officers investigating the death of a dog, which was found on Manor Laith Road, Sheffield, have arrested a 28-year-old man.

The man from Sheffield was arrested yesterday evening (Tuesday, 26 February, 2013) on suspicion of causing unnecessary suffering to an animal and was bailed pending further enquiries._


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

If i was him i wouldnt want to get out on bail. Chances are he wont be alive or fit to stand trial if it gets that far


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so pleased to hear this, i hope if he IS the killer of this poor dog,he gets a long time in prison, but knowing our laws he wont, but someone will make him suffer i hope


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Agreed. Hope to God they've got the right man though, given that they appear to have given him a trouncing.


----------



## Babbo (Feb 6, 2013)

Its sick what people can do to poor pets!!!! I hope they found them asap!!!!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Well done to anyone who helped bring this vile creature to the Police.

I just dont understand what "pleasure"little dog- anyone could get from doing something so cruel

I dont agree either with the wording of the charge-the man is accused of "causing unnecessary suffering" .
That should have been" torture and murder".

If this is the right man he should suffer a harsh penalty- and not just a slap on the wrist or fine or Community service.

Maureen
Rest in peace,little dog-
Sadly you never perhaps had chance to realise that humans can be kind and loving.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

The law needs changing in this country, the men who have been arrested in Grimsby of setting dogs on foxes and badgers and caging a fox just so the dogs could rip it apart, have only got 4 months, what is wrong with these judges as well, if this was America they would be jailed for years
I cant understand why people would leave a puppy in a yard though either ,when these things keep happening, you should be able to, but not worth risking
I do feel sorry for the owner of the puppy, what a shock
It would be much safer to keep them in and take them for a walk,
Poor little puppy, cant bear to think how much suffering it went through


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am very upset to hear about such incident.


----------

